# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  aiFi, Artificial Intelligence Fidelity, intelligent modular sound system, Sound Dimension AB, Karlstad, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Sound Dimension AB

"aiFi - Stackable Speakers" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The aiFi stacking

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> aiFi® is the speaker with unique stackability. One single unit is enough to fill your room with excellent sound – stack aiFis together and it will get louder and better. Just stack them on top or beside each other and experience the magic – it’s as easy as that. We give you the freedom of great sound. Everywhere.
> 
> Great Alone. Better Together.

----------


## Airicist

aiFi A1-1 Speaker review - Bluetooth speaker with AI

Published on May 7, 2017




> We’re impressed with the quality of the build as well as the sound. If you’re looking for a single portable speaker there are similarly priced speakers which offer more connectivity in terms of voice and USB charging to keep you powered on the go. The aiFi is more suited for someone looking for an at home sound system that offers the versatility of being easy portable. By comparison to traditional speaker set ups this is very connected and offers similar surround sound to a traditional tv soundbar. It’s a matter of use case. it’s not often that a product can tick so many boxes.


"aiFi Speaker Review: A Highly Versatile Solution"
If you’re looking for soundbar that doubles as a portable speaker, the AiFi is the perfect sound system for you.

by Nicole
May 8, 2017

----------

